# mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!!



## mjc9203 (Apr 12, 2007)

mine are reallllly pitted ad hazed over! so im ether going to a)wetsand and buff them like crazy, and then get brighter bulbs) or b) buy new headlights with brighter bulbs already in it.
I want something that has a nice bright white almost blue tint to it, not like the yellow i have now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
suggestions?


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (mjc9203)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2485084
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjc9203 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (william8251)*

anyway to get brighter output of the stock headlights if i do decide to keep em and clean em up?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (mjc9203)*

NO. You need to upgrade headlamps completely. European lamps are much better. Better beam pattern. You also can choose from standard bulbs to high performance European bulbs like Osram or Philips that are true upgrade bulbs without blue coatings.
Euro lamps are a fine upgrade for sure.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (AZV6)*

I think he's just looking for a cosmetic change - not increased performance. If he's willing to live with less light output there are plenty of blue tinted bulbs that will give him a "nice bright white almost blue tint".


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (dennisgli)*

Cosmetically was not mentioned nor implied in his sentence.
anyway to get brighter output of the stock headlights 

Brighter output to me means better performance so he can see better at night, not blue bulbs. Blue bulbs reduce light output by up to 50% with some.
White is not better. If you keep your lamps, just make sure the lens is clear, the reflectors are not damaged by moisture or dirt and that is the best your going to get. Clear or blue bulbs will not enchance anything with a so so headlamp. You need to replace it with a Euro lamp to make it worthwhile. 
Blue bulbs are garbage, especially for US style bulbs. 
Stick with the clear ones, proper Lumens (output if you will). No glare and the best you can get for the lamp you have. Blue bulbs will make them even worse than they are.
Trust me blue bulbs LOOK STUPID!!!! You are not fooling anyone into thinking you have HID headlamps. 
Stick with whats proven to be good, Euro lamps with good euro bulbs, or HID headlamps if you can afford them OEM only!!!!


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (AZV6)*

My light output is very good with clear lenses and the "color" is not yellow at all running Silverstar bulbs.


_Modified by william8251 at 11:03 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (mjc9203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjc9203* »_mine are reallllly pitted ad hazed over! so im ether going to a)wetsand and buff them like crazy,* and then get brighter bulbs*) or b) buy new headlights with brighter bulbs already in it.
*I want something that has a nice bright white almost blue tint to it*, not like the yellow i have now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
suggestions?

Silver Star Ultra Night Vision (autozone 49.99 http://www.autozone.com/autozo...20509
Features & Benefits:
"The Brightest And Whitest Light. Up To 50% Brighter, Up To 40% More Downroad Visibility And Up To 50% More Sideroad Visibility"
i don't know if this is what you need,it's just a suggestion
and yes polishing those hazed headlights is gonna help...more than you think


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (Maxxymus)*

^^^^ yup...those are the ones I'm running.


----------



## mjc9203 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (william8251)*

anyone have a link to some euro headlights and a place where they can be purchased from?


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (mjc9203)*

Smoked E code
http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=109
E code
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...1-601
Hella E codes
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...23253/
Ziza E codes
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...51527/
Ziza smoked E codes
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...10048/


----------



## mjc9203 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (william8251)*

the first ones you posted, will those give me better light output? Also, are the fog lights necessary to hook up?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (mjc9203)*

I would not go with those, I would go for the ones from parts4vw's or ECS tuning, the hella. (not the ziza nor the Helix IMO) Inpro is good as well.
Proper OEM units that will give you excellent output, proper beam pattern, proper Cutoff, the use of an H4 bulb which means you can order a very good bulb from Europe, like an Osram night breaker I think they can get you the headlamps too even though it is all Alfa Romeo stuff. I ordered there a few times with good prices and good service. 
But anyone of these places has what you need. Stick with the good quality OEM replacement European headlamps. 

_Modified by AZV6 at 7:11 AM 7-23-2009_


_Modified by AZV6 at 9:22 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## Its Galactic (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (william8251)*

Sorry to threadjack but I have looked far and wide for an answer to this question and have yet to come across anything... 
Is it possible to add fog lamps to this style headlight? Can you remove the dummy plastic circles underneath the turn signal and retrofit a lens/lamp in that spot or do you have to purchase new headlights all together?
Thoughts?
(First time poster, long time lurker)
-George


----------



## BillTchr (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: mkiv jetta headlights!!!!!! (Its Galactic)*

Probably more trouble than it's worth, as headlights with fogs already installed from the factory are available in both US and Euro spec units. 
Now, if you wanted that fog to be a HID unit or something fancy like that, then you'd need to do your own custom work...


_Quote, originally posted by *Its Galactic* »_Sorry to threadjack but I have looked far and wide for an answer to this question and have yet to come across anything... 
Is it possible to add fog lamps to this style headlight? Can you remove the dummy plastic circles underneath the turn signal and retrofit a lens/lamp in that spot or do you have to purchase new headlights all together?
Thoughts?
(First time poster, long time lurker)
-George


----------

